# Rapido 7090 - water tank split - Has anyone else had a probl



## carol

If you read (in Company Reports, Essanjays) my report on this problem, you will see what it was.

It was a split down around the 'foot' of the tank in the far corner - these appear to have been 'punched' through and thereby weakening the structure - and with 100kgs sitting on top I think it could be classed as a design fault.

This is a low profile motorhome, and just two years old

Has anyone else had this problem

Know anyone who has

Ever heard of a split in a water tank (not a leak from hoses)

Would be interested to know

Thanks for reading

Carol


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hi Carol

We also have a 7090, thankfully without a leaking tank.

The tank is rotomoulded in polyethylene, the same process and material as I use to manufacture kayaks. The good news is that pe can be welded to give as good as new strength.

Rotomoulding gives a moulded product that is tough and even tougher on the outside corners as the plastic powder tends to fill on outside edges. It is also a "stress free" moulding process.

I think you mean that the tank has split where there is a moulded-in recess for the cylindrical plastic foot to be inserted. If this is so then the tank must have been overstressed by jamming the foot in too heavily, and I mean really heavily. However I'm surprised that if this is the case then it didn't leak from new. I've looked at my tank and the moulding is perfectly thick and sound (the converse of rotomoulded products having thicker outside corners is that inside corners can be thinner - in our tank this area is still well moulded and sufficiently thick).

The welding itself is a relatively cheap and quick process but I would be a little concerned about putting the foot back in again without "shaving a bit off". And, of course, the tank would need to come right out again.

If you pm me I can give you my phone number if you want to discuss.

Kevin


----------



## wilse

Yes we had the problem on our Hymer van - 56 reg from new.

Our tank was two bit welded/heated/glued together me thinks. It only leaked when 75% [or over] full.

w


----------



## carol

kevina said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> We also have a 7090, thankfully without a leaking tank.
> 
> The welding itself is a relatively cheap and quick process but I would be a little concerned about putting the foot back in again without "shaving a bit off". And, of course, the tank would need to come right out again.
> 
> If you pm me I can give you my phone number if you want to discuss.
> 
> Kevin


Kevin thanks for that interesting information, and speaking to Essanjay their verdict seems to be that it has been brought on by vibration and movement. They did not remove the tank completely as it would have meant 'major' surgery they said, they took off the furniture piece making the dinette, but to actually remove the tank completely, would have meant apparently removing the gas locker itself as well.

ATM we would rather try to get Rapido to replace the tank and check there is nothing else wrong. I think it makes for difficult removal due to the seat belt structure which surrounds it.

As to why it didn't leak from the beginning, it may have been leaking a bit and it did not come out into the motorhome. The wood under the Truma has obviously had water on it for some time, but one doesn't really need to go into that locker, so it wasn't noticed.

The gas locker (which doesn't now have bottles in it, we had a tank fitted from new) was mucky, but it was we thought, due to the holes in the bottom that were there allowing water from the road into it.

Carol


----------



## monkeyman

Hi Carol

I am 99.99% sure I have exactly the same problem and all the same symptoms - on our Rapido 7090+, owned from new, less than 3yrs old and less than 8000km/5000miles.

It started on our last holiday - no apparent reason: no shocks, no bumps, have drained and examined fresh water tank internally: no obvious holes, splits, cracks etc. Was watertight one day, leaked like a sieve the next into the space under the dinette seat, then downwards to cascade off the chassis via a gap near the gaslocker (although direction of 'flow' depends on how level the m/h is parked). Definitely NOT cold related - water system has worked fine all this year since winter and m/h always fully drained & winterized.

Have since eliminated all the obvious - pump, all connections & pipes (water in, water out to pump, overflow) etc leaving just the tank. And as you noticed its a real difficult beast to get at - nigh on impossible! Next holiday coming up in two weeks, am fed up with workaround of using a 20l jerrycan instead of main tank, pressure is now on to find/fix it so I have dismantled everything except the gas locker in attempt to solve the problem.

This afternoon have traced leak to the vicinity of the support leg furthest from me (ie 'at the back') exactly as you say in your post. However I still can't see or feel any cracks, splits, holes etc.

I'd dearly love to know more about the problem and how you solved it. Also beginning to think that this may not be just a one-off for this Rapido ... and also if Rapido have any responsibility if it is a design fault as we are just out warranty. I really cannot believe how anyone can design a vehicle without the ability to easily get to key components (without a gas technician!) to examine the inevitable problems. 

Other than this problem it has been a fabulous m/h - I'm used to having to fix/DIY things as you go (not my first m/h!) but this problem is driving me spare (and making me more than a little angry!)

Regards

John


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hi John

I think the tank in the 7090 is probably common to all current Rapidos with the same dinette arrangement and integrated 100 litre tank.

I noticed that my tank had a slight "rock", so that one or other of the two feet was not on the floor until I inserted a spacer. It is possible, but unlikely I think, that half a tank of water sloshing side to side could cause the black feet to slowly hammer themselves in tighter and tighter on the taper, eventually causing it to split.

Since both Carols far side foot moulding and yours is the one that has split it seems likely that the far internal moulding could be slightly smaller than the closer foot. Tolerances in rotomoulding are not particularly accurate and this would make the black foot insert a tighter fit in the first place

I've attached photos of the inside of our tank, one of the foot in question and one of the fill inlet. The moulding is good quality but the gap between the mould tank wall and the cylindrical foot mould wall is barely the minimum recommended 3x wall thickness, and that is for top quality mouldings. An alternative cause of failure is that a gap this small can mean that the powder bridges the gap during moulding and leaves bubbles or small voids, thereby weakening the moulding. Feel around the back of the foot moulding with a straightened paper clip to see if the gap is unobstructed, mine is a little rough right at the bottom of the gap.

The only guaranteed fix is to get the tank out and weld or replace though.

Kev


----------



## WildThingsKev

P.S. The quality control date on my tank is 08/11/07.


----------



## carol

*Re: Rapido 7090 - water tank split - Has anyone else had a p*



monkeyman said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> I am 99.99% sure I have exactly the same problem and all the same symptoms - on our Rapido 7090+, owned from new, less than 3yrs old and less than 8000km/5000miles.
> 
> 
> 
> John we would like to speak to you if we could if you send me your phone number (I see you are in France) I will give you a ring in the morning - if that is convenient
> 
> Click on my email or send a PM to me (email at bottom)
> 
> Carol
Click to expand...


----------



## monkeyman

Hi Carol/Kevin

thanks for your help - Kevin, it's great to have your plastic specialist's advice! Yes - same tank, will check mine in the morning with a thin wire around the leg moulding and report back. My model is slightly earlier if I remember the control mark on it - I bought the vehicle off the forecourt here in France late 20007 before the model became generally available in 2008. Think the tank is marked about July 2007 but will confirm.

Carol - would love to talk - have emailed you my details using an address I researched as I'm not a registered member here ( I know I should be!!) and the email/PM links don't work - if you didn't get that let me know.

Kevin - one final question: will the cracks/faults be visible or tangible? At the moment the water just seems to be passing through porous plastic in that region and 'materialising' on the outside of the tank!

à bientôt!

John


----------



## carol

Got email and replied John

Join you know it is worth it!

carol

Kevin thanks for photos ours of course now has resin on it and as Duncan was told by Essanjay's that the only way the tank will come out is to dismantle the gas locker we feel Rapido should do this under warranty


----------



## carol

kevina said:


> P.S. The quality control date on my tank is 08/11/07.


Kevin where did you find that - when we go to the van next I will look at ours if yountell me where to look

Carol


----------



## WildThingsKev

Whether or not there is any bridging of the gap by the powder I would expect only a hairline crack on the inside with a slightly wider fissure on the outside. Unfortunately that makes it very difficult to feel or view. A photo taken from close up might just show a more opaque "scar" if there is a crack and the flash can illuminate it.

I had to take about 10 shots to get the one I posted.

The quality control date is written in what looks like tipp-ex on the top far side

Kev


----------



## monkeyman

Hi Kevin/Carol

the control date on my tank is O1/O7/07.
Notice that my tank has a slight rock to it as well.

Spent the afternoon again in the warzone of my water tank, the water is definitely leaking out and dribbling DOWN that rear corner leg.

Feeling around the inside of the tank in the region of that 'socket' lump that the leg fits into there seems to be a significant distortion in the plastic of the tank 'floor' between the socket and the left-hand/rear tank wall (nearest the kitchenette) that isn't there on the forward moulding, but its nearly impossible to get anything in there other than a simple wire probe!. With a bit of imagination it almost 'feels' like the leg has been pushed through the plastic of the tank (but that's a real 'blind' guess given the inaccessible nature of the location).

The water then 'puddles' up in that area, building up along the metal fixing for the seatbelt structure (which is a few mm thick) before making an appearance oozing out from under the right hand side of the tank into broad daylight.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Having spoken to Paul at Caravannes Rapido Wokingham today, he confirms that there appear to be a small batch of tanks which have a fault.

He says it is not a big job to replace the tank and he thinks that Rapido will replace under warranty.

Please bear in mind neither I or Paul have any authourity in this matter and I am only passing on information for the benefit of members.

Peter


----------



## monkeyman

Carol - you could try the workaround I'm currently using - only takes 5 mins to rig up and free/very cheap depending on which bits you may already have! Better than nothing - at least you have some degree of autonomy and can use onboard facilities/shower etc til we find a permanent solution.

Bits needed: short length of garden hose, female 'hose push-fit connector', screw on tap connector and adapter, 20 litre plastic jerrycan (short and squat rather than tall). Optional - a couple of bits of angled uPVC 40mm grey plumbing pipe to stop kink/hose being crushed by seat lid when in use.

0. remove cushions and lift seat - hold inplace with seatbelt (no need to fully dismantle all the furniture as per my photos!)
1. drain tank, switch off pump at control panel (if necessary)
2. unscrew the inlet side hose and filter (the clear plastic thingy) on the far side of the pump - fingers only needed
3. screw the adaptor onto that male fitting of the pump
4. screw the connector onto that
5. fix the 'push-fit connector' onto the hose and push fit onto the pump assembly
6. slide the uPVC angled pipe bends to prevent a king (90° bend nearest pump and 45° bend to protect pipe as it crosses the wall of the seat to prevent being crushed by lid
7. fill and place jerrycan next to seat under dinette table and dunk the hose end in - works as well as main tank - enough for a good shower or two short ones - but obviously only holds 20 litres!

Also worth checking the gas pipe which runs right under the water tank from the gas locker - mine is already worryingly corroded from exposure to the leaking water (see photo).

Bon courage!

- John


----------



## carol

monkeyman said:


> Carol - you could try the workaround I'm currently using - only takes 5 mins to rig up and free/very cheap depending on which bits you may already have! Better than nothing - at least you have some degree of autonomy and can use onboard facilities/shower etc til we find a permanent solution.
> far side of the pump - fingers only needed
> 
> Also worth checking the gas pipe which runs right under the water tank from the gas locker - mine is already worryingly corroded from exposure to the leaking water (see photo).
> 
> Bon courage!
> 
> - John


John thanks for that I have shown it to Duncan and it is something we will look at - we currently only have a 15 LT collapsible container so we will look for a more solid one

Carol

I did make a new post to ask all Rapido owners as it is possibly not only our model

Carol


----------



## carol

*John info for you which may help with your call on Monday*

John this is more for you I think, as you will be phoning on Monday -

We went to the mh this morning, and I have taken some photos, as you will see, you can see the resin that Essanjays tried to repair it with, as they had said, it will either work or it won't.... but it had been worth the try we thought....

I was also told to say that Duncan has got most of the bits and we managed to buy a 25ltr jerry can today, and we have two collapsible ones of 12 and 15ltrs, which is what we normally carry, but they would not have been any good for this.

Duncan also said, he would never have thought of this, so thank you, when we bring it back to the house Monday week, we will then do all this and see how we get on. Hopefully it will only be for a few days.

Just discovered only 3 attachments per post can be added, and there was another with some writing which was in the furthest corner which looked like SD 07

Carol


----------



## carol

Kevin just reading back through your posts, and noticed you mentioned that you had noticed a rocking on the tank, well whilst trying to take the photos this morning, I also noticed ours rocked, but obviously we hadn't noticed it before, as why would we look? Never something we had checked, no leaks, so no need to even look. 

Johns tank is 1st July,
Yours was in November 
Ours is December

Do you reckon they could be from the same batch, and perhaps due to your knowledge you had noticed a rocking and did something about it?

Thinking aloud

Carol


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hi Carol & John

Not the same batch I think. I'd reckon the quality control marks are made immediately post production, mine also has "SD OK" which I took as the inspectors initials and OK, so yours probably reads the same. The tank manufacturer probably makes about 6-10 tanks a day alongside many other moulds so over a few days they might well run off a lorry full of tanks for each delivery to the Rapido factory. Alternatively, Rapido might make them in house; either way I doubt if they are from the same batch. Question anybody; what is the annual Rapido production output?

I notice that in your pictures there seems to be a crease on the top of the foot moulding, is the plastic thin here? You can see the difference with my tank. It looks a bit suspect to me but I can't think how it might have got that way. Is yours the same John?

I had been aware of the rocking when empty for a while but only put a spacer under one of the feet when this post began; I don't really think it can be a cause.

Kevin


----------



## carol

Kevin do you mean the dimple in the top of the raised foot?

Carol


----------



## WildThingsKev

Carol

Yes, the dimple/crease. It's not something that should happen on the inside of a rotomoulded piece. Can you get a close-up photo with the macro setting?


----------



## WildThingsKev

I've looked again and I think it might just be an illusion caused by a blob of resin on top.


----------



## carol

kevina said:


> Carol
> 
> Yes, the dimple/crease. It's not something that should happen on the inside of a rotomoulded piece. Can you get a close-up photo with the macro setting?


It was hard enough to do those, but when we go next, I will take my camer as opposed to the iphone 4 which may make holiding it and taking the pic a bit easier.... (that was the zoom on the iphone as it was!)

Carol


----------



## monkeyman

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Having spoken to Paul at Caravannes Rapido Wokingham today, he confirms that there appear to be a small batch of tanks which have a fault.
> 
> ..... Peter


Hi Peter - sorry not to get back to you sooner: thanks for the input - fully realise your 'limitation of liability' but it's comforting to have your advice.

I will report back after speaking with Rapido HQ tomorrow if they're back from their summer hols!

- John

Carol - forgot to add that you should put some corrugated cardboard, a patch of carpet or similar UNDER the jerrycan when in use under the dinette table as mine tended to collect sand and small bits of grit on the underside when being filled outside the m/h which - when combined with the weight of water and movement (even just lifting into/out of position) - started to have an abrasive effect on the floor.


----------



## carol

Update on Tank - after John (moneyman) phoned Rapido France yesterday, and explained our problems, he then phoned me with the name of the person to contact: For anyone else, his name is Anthony Pfaff and he is in apres-vente and speaks english fluently.

John is having to go to his local dealer to get sorted, but we have been a little bit more fortunate, as our mh is newer than John's (his was Jan 2008 and as yet he is unsure whether his will be covered by the warranty, we both hope it will be, as apparently the new tanks are a different shape). 

I telephoned Mr Pfaff and we had several calls during the day yesterday, there was no tank in stock, but he has pulled one from the production line, and it is now on its way to Rapido UK and we are to be there on Tuesday 0900 (Our tunnel crossing is on Wednesday at 1650, so we hope all goes well and is straightforward).

He phoned this morning and confirmed this to us, asking us to check that the tank has arrived on Friday (due of course to holidays etc.,) but we are hopeful.

Ours is being done under warranty and they will check for any further damage whilst they have the tank out.

So a good ending to date, and I hope to be able to update it when the work has been done.

Carol


----------



## monkeyman

Hi Carol

really glad you had a happy ending! Hope I can get somewhere near to that myself ... ...

phoned my local (French) dealer following Rapido's advice - although they were very understanding and also seemed to recognise this issue. They can't even think of taking an initial look at the problem until 10 Sept when the workshop manager is back from his hols  !

So - we're off for a couple of weeks to the Midi-Pyrenees this week - have 'slathered' the fissure area with marine silicone mastic in an attempt to make a temporary fix until we get back! 

Find out tomorrow if its works ... if not, it'll the standyby 20 litre jerrycan and very quick showers!!!

Hope you & Duncan enjoy your hols

- John


----------



## carol

Just an update.

We stopped overnight at Two Poplars pub and drove to Rapido this morning to be there for 0900.

No signs whatsoever to tell you that you were in the right place, not even a sign to say the house is called Gorroks. or whatever it should be....Nothing, but by pure chance one of the employees arrived behind us and was able to tell us.

Why one can't stay there overnight seems odd, they say due to insurance, but there is loads of room.

Anyway, the employee was fine, but we didn't feel very welcomed by the other guy, who I see at the shows, not sure of his name, grey beard and hair....who had always seemed fine at the shows when I had spoken to him.

Obviously didn't want to take on warranty work, and didn't seem to like it that we hadn't emptied the van - we are just off on 8 weeks holiday...what did he expect. But we had moved all the seating to the bed, and emptied the gas locker should they need to dismantle it, so what more could he have wanted.

Anyway the first employee drove us into Wokingham, where we have walked all around, and had done that my lunchtime, so we have come to the library, where I am typing this on their computer, which sounds like one from the 1980's.... very noisy keyboard, which is odd in here.

We now await a phone call for them to collect us and see if it has all been finished. The tank didn't actually look any different from the one we have, but there again we hadn't seen it out of situ.

More later.

Carol


----------



## monkeyman

Hurrah!! - at long last we have a working freshwater tank and a fully functional motorhome again ! (ok - we worked out a way to keep on using it but I sure got fed up with filling 20litre jerrycans each time we needed to use water) ... ....

After the usual 'adminsitrative' delays (both for the motorhome world and the 'France factor') we had the vehicle into the local Rapido concessionary last week and now have a brand new replacement tank fitted at no cost. Took the whole day but hopefully that's the end of it. 

They assured me that the tank design has been 'amended' to prevent the same problem recurring, but what had happened was (as we worked out on this thread) that the rear supporting leg had gradually been 'impacted' through socket that it sits in (which is part of the tank wall) by the weight of the water slowly over time.

Full marks to Rapido [email protected] who took the whole job 'in hand' - both parts and labour - even through the vehicle was about 6 months out of warranty when the problem occurred - and to [email protected] (our local Rapido concessionaire) who sorted it all for us.

Well done Rapido - much better service than our last (un-named UK) camping car manufacturer!!!

And - just to anyone else out there with a similar Rapido layout/model - keep on checking under that seat!!!

- John


----------



## carol

Hi John,

Glad it is now sorted and you are properly mobile again.

We saw the tank before it was put in, and to be honest, it didn't look any different - I suppose there could have been minor changes.

So you keep looking too, we shall be...... but as you say well done Rapido. and for us Rapido UK at Wokingham.

We left ours around 0830/0900 and it was ready around 1530 if I recall, so not quite all day.

Thanks for the update though.

Carol


----------



## WingPete

*Reputations*

Rapido do deserve a good repuation and the staff at Mayenne are excellent at dealing with the customer directly, after YOU give up on trying the expected dealer orientated routes first. Anthony Pfaff is THE man, with knowledge that he despairs at some of his experiences with certain UK Rapido agents.
He resolves to keep the Rapido name in good stead, which is deserved in my experience. It just that they get let down by incompetents in UK


----------



## carol

I must admit we didn't even go the dealer route (we purchased ours in Germany) and had called at the factory within its warranty period to get a few bits done, which they did.

Our first thought was to go straight there, but due to their holidays we had to wait the month to get it sorted, and sorted they did... But it was also due to John's help in speaking to them first, before I did on the Monday, which helped a lot for me.

Carol


----------



## tony50

*Re: Rapido 7090 - water tank split - Has anyone else had a p*



monkeyman said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> I am 99.99% sure I have exactly the same problem and all the same symptoms - on our Rapido 7090+, owned from new, less than 3yrs old and less than 8000km/5000miles.
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


I would have thought if you writ to Rapido they would renew your tank as a good will gesture . When I write to a company like Rapido I usually put somewhere in the letter ,"As you are , and , reconised as a Blue Chip company ",some thing like that usually get them thinking and it usually works ,it's better I think to write to them without giving them a dressing down ,if it doesn't work well !!?
p's. i'm not trying to advise anybody how to suck eggs merely making a comment.

Tony A.


----------



## carol

Tony if you read earlier in the thread, the did replace it.

Carol


----------



## Jean-Luc

*Re: Reputations*



WingPete said:


> Rapido do deserve a good repuation and the staff at Mayenne are excellent at dealing with the customer directly, after YOU give up on trying the expected dealer orientated routes first. Anthony Pfaff is THE man, with knowledge that he despairs at some of his experiences with certain UK Rapido agents.
> He resolves to keep the Rapido name in good stead, which is deserved in my experience. It just that they get let down by incompetents in UK


Couldn't agree more, Anthony Pfaff IS the man. 
I called to the factory in Mayenne on two occasions and was dealt with in a profession, efficient and courteous manner.
I have had two issues, which could be considered quality control related, both strictly speaking out of warrantee and both sorted FOC, Anthony personally attended to one of them during a visit to Wokingham.

Top of the class Rapido


----------



## Lesw

*Rapido fresh water tank*

It would seem that I have a similar problem.
Up to now no leaks, but the tank is not secure. When empty I can easily move it side to side or rock it up and down.
Is there a easy way to secure it.
Van is a Rapido 7065+ 2008. I would appreciate any further advice.
Les.


----------



## rayc

*Re: Rapido fresh water tank*



Lesw said:


> It would seem that I have a similar problem.
> Up to now no leaks, but the tank is not secure. When empty I can easily move it side to side or rock it up and down.
> Is there a easy way to secure it.
> Van is a Rapido 7065+ 2008. I would appreciate any further advice.
> Les.


Les, this is my saga;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-142548-.html

Since I have replaced the two feet with plinths I have had no problems and there is only very slight movement when the tank is nearly empty.
Ray


----------

